# Snyder's taxidermy



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone use Snyder's taxidermy in Roy for birds? I have a few that I want done and they are only a few miles from me. Just wanted to get some reviews on their work?


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

He did my swan. I would recommend him in a heartbeat.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

One of the best for the price in Utah. Just be prepared for a long wait.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

He does amazing work, but Pre is right, it is a little bit of a wait. I would recommend him in a heartbeat.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

That's where I take my birds. The first birds I took to him took a year. This time it's been almost year half. He does a great job and for a great price.


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

He does awesome work and a super nice guy. As far as the wait any good taxidermist is going to be at least a year out.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Brian is a great Taxidermist. He will make your mount personal and very professional. The wait is well worth it for the quality result you get in return. These pictures may give you an idea.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

he does awesome work for sure and the wait is well worth it.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

He did these for me. Amazing job, but they took 2 years. He might be all caught up now.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

On top of being an excellent taxidermist, Brian is an awesome person!
R


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

he did a pair of wood duck for me...turned out great. took a little over a year to get back. worth the wait

E


----------

